# Storage/passthrough Door Leakage



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Has anyone had issues with water leaking in their outside storage compartment doors? I am wondering if I am being too particular to expect no water to come into the storage area. It's brand new and never been to a campground yet. (waiting for snow to clear)
On my 23RS I get water inside all 3 storage doors. Not a lot, but still a small puddle. Had it to the dealer for other warranty work and told them about that. They adujsted the "locks" instead of fixing the "leaks". Buba couldn't read somebody's writting. When I took an hour off work to pick it up I waited while they did a 10 minute caulk job, and that night it rained, again water inside. Any experiences on this?


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

We just picked up our 31FQBHS about 6 weeks ago and I noticed a little leakage in one of the four storage doors on our trailer. I do remember reading on here about someone caulking along the top of the hinge and it did work for them to stop the leak. I was going to monitor our leak a little longer and try this method later... 
If you discover something different causing your leak let me know!

Bryan


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Two historical reasons for these leaks.

1 - Water migrates from the top of the hinge to the rivet and leaks down the back of the door. The fix it to caulk the top of the hinge.

2 - Water migrated into the frame of the door panel and fills the bottom of the frame and leaks into the trailer. The fix is already there but may need work. There should be at least 2 small holes in the bottom of the door frame to help prevent the water from pooling in the door panel frame. Add more holes or make the holes you have bigger or both.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Two historical reasons for these leaks.
> 
> 1 - Water migrates from the top of the hinge to the rivet and leaks down the back of the door. The fix it to caulk the top of the hinge.
> 
> 2 - Water migrated into the frame of the door panel and fills the bottom of the frame and leaks into the trailer. The fix is already there but may need work. There should be at least 2 small holes in the bottom of the door frame to help prevent the water from pooling in the door panel frame. Add more holes or make the holes you have bigger or both.


The holes should look something like this.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Some of mine leak too and are on my fix list for the dealer. I believe it is due to the weather stripping/gasket thingy put on cock-eyed in the corner, leaving a slight gap.

Did anyone else have a problem with the storage doors warping badly over winter? Only the coloured (beige) doors seem to be warped and not the white ones though. Ours were warped so bad that we couldn't even lock them without bending the lock "tongue". It was then that we found out that it didn't matter if we locked them or not since we can now spin the lock open with our fingers anyway.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jetjane said:


> Some of mine leak too and are on my fix list for the dealer. I believe it is due to the weather stripping/gasket thingy put on cock-eyed in the corner, leaving a slight gap.
> 
> Did anyone else have a problem with the storage doors warping badly over winter? Only the coloured (beige) doors seem to be warped and not the white ones though. Ours were warped so bad that we couldn't even lock them without bending the lock "tongue". It was then that we found out that it didn't matter if we locked them or not since we can now spin the lock open with our fingers anyway.


The only reason the doors would warp is if they got wet and stayed wet, even then I think it would be tough to bend the door frames.


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

Haven't been back to the Forum for a year but it's funny how the same issues seem to pop up year after year.

We purchased our Outback in 2006 and back then lots of folks had the pass-thru doors leak. Some put sealer on the hinges while others just lived with the problem. When our doors leaked (from day 1) I placed sticky foam entry door insulation strips between the pass-thru door and frame to seal the opening and it's worked for the past 3 years. I'm sure there are other fixes that would work also.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

jetjane said:


> Some of mine leak too and are on my fix list for the dealer. I believe it is due to the weather stripping/gasket thingy put on cock-eyed in the corner, leaving a slight gap.
> 
> Did anyone else have a problem with the storage doors warping badly over winter? Only the coloured (beige) doors seem to be warped and not the white ones though. Ours were warped so bad that we couldn't even lock them without bending the lock "tongue". It was then that we found out that it didn't matter if we locked them or not since we can now spin the lock open with our fingers anyway.


Had an issue with a leak on one of the pass thru doors, and filled the gap in the gasket with silicone and wa-la problem was solved









Ed


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks all, I'm towing it back to the dealer today. I wanted to get inputs on possible fixes. Sometimes giving them an idea can help.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We put gutters over all the exterior doors along with making sure the bottom door edges had holes drilled in them. haven't had any leakage problems.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Adding gutter extenders (for the roof) could make huge impact. The one that came on my Outback was really long enough to get the water to miss the Outback. For under $10, these do a GREAT job of really getting the water off the side of the Outback and then it never has a chance to get into your side door.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Adding gutter extenders (for the roof) could make huge impact. The one that came on my Outback was really long enough to get the water to miss the Outback. For under $10, these do a GREAT job of really getting the water off the side of the Outback and then it never has a chance to get into your side door.


They are great, in addition to what OC already said, they help keep down the black streaks on the side of the trailer too.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

SDCampers said:


> Thanks all, I'm towing it back to the dealer today. I wanted to get inputs on possible fixes. *Sometimes giving them an idea can help*.


Actually you should write it down and ask them to sign off on it, as they seem to always forget what you suggested.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

camping479 said:


> We put gutters over all the exterior doors along with making sure the bottom door edges had holes drilled in them. haven't had any leakage problems.


Oooooohh.... I likey like! Just another one to add to the ever-growing list of things to get!

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

For a temporary gutter extension, a clothes pin will keep the water away from the doors and help with black streaks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

john7349 said:


> For a temporary gutter extension, a clothes pin will keep the water away from the doors and help with black streaks.


...better the nothing for SURE!!!


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

john7349 said:


> For a temporary gutter extension, a clothes pin will keep the water away from the doors and help with black streaks.


Thats actually my permanent fix. Once they get all mossey and fungy I just replace them.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

malibutay said:


> For a temporary gutter extension, a clothes pin will keep the water away from the doors and help with black streaks.


Thats actually my permanent fix. Once they get all mossey and fungy I just replace them.
[/quote]
I'm curious, do you just clip a common clothes pin to the spout of the gutter? Sounds too simple.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

SDCampers said:


> For a temporary gutter extension, a clothes pin will keep the water away from the doors and help with black streaks.


Thats actually my permanent fix. Once they get all mossey and fungy I just replace them.
[/quote]
I'm curious, do you just clip a common clothes pin to the spout of the gutter? Sounds too simple.
[/quote]

That is what is does, looks red neck (sorry for those that may be offended) but it works. Get white plastic ones and not worry about it getting mossy or fungy ( I am sure that is a word).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

malibutay said:


> For a temporary gutter extension, a clothes pin will keep the water away from the doors and help with black streaks.


Thats actually my permanent fix. Once they get all mossey and fungy I just replace them.
[/quote]

Do they stay on after driving down a freeway?


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Took it to the dealer with a printed sheet of CamperAndy's suggestions and guess what they did.....Sealed the hinge and drilled an extra weep hole in the center of each door. No more leaks.
Now if the snow will just stop I may be able to use it!


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

SDCampers said:


> Took it to the dealer with a printed sheet of CamperAndy's suggestions and guess what they did.....Sealed the hinge and drilled an extra weep hole in the center of each door. No more leaks.
> Now if the snow will just stop I may be able to use it!


how do you seal the hinge all my chairs were mouldy from the winter being in the storage area. also the water seeped into the trailer the carpet was soaked this spring the (wood) was all wet and the plastic laminetpealed off the wood.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

bcdude said:


> Took it to the dealer with a printed sheet of CamperAndy's suggestions and guess what they did.....Sealed the hinge and drilled an extra weep hole in the center of each door. No more leaks.
> Now if the snow will just stop I may be able to use it!


how do you seal the hinge all my chairs were mouldy from the winter being in the storage area. also the water seeped into the trailer the carpet was soaked this spring the (wood) was all wet and the plastic laminetpealed off the wood.
[/quote]

Just caulk the top of the hinge where it meets the trim on the trailer. The flat surface allows water to puddle and you just want to prevent the water from getting back to the rivets that hold the hinge to the trailer.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

bcdude said:


> Took it to the dealer with a printed sheet of CamperAndy's suggestions and guess what they did.....Sealed the hinge and drilled an extra weep hole in the center of each door. No more leaks.
> Now if the snow will just stop I may be able to use it!


how do you seal the hinge all my chairs were mouldy from the winter being in the storage area. also the water seeped into the trailer the carpet was soaked this spring the (wood) was all wet and the plastic laminetpealed off the wood.
[/quote]
When looking at the hinge you will see a fairly flat surface were the hinge mounts to the camper. The back part of that surface will have a small gap. Fill that gap with a good clear silicone caulking. Then open the door and you will see two small holes drilled in the lower corners. Drill a third hole in the center of the door. This worked good for mine, we've had several days of rain/snow and it's still dry inside.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

_Do they stay on after driving down a freeway?_

Surprisingly, yes--at least most of the time. That was our fix on our prior Outback, and we usually forgot the clothespin when tearing down.







Invariably, DH would notice it in the rear view mirror as we went down the road. Fortunately, replacements are cheap.


----------

